# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Players 8 Online

## eddiechewie

Is there any software for having 7 afk bots to increase MF? The only idea i have right now is register 7 accounts and play with 8 windows, but this is not the way i'm looking for  :Wtfsmilie: 
thanks!

----------

